# Motor too much for a 10 bolt?



## GoatCountry (Aug 8, 2013)

I just purchased a 70 gto that has a rebuilt 455 bored 30 over 462, He put on the engine a 850 holley double pumper, a torker ii cam and intake with ARP rod bolts and forged pistons. 

This is my first car and so just learning about everything. 

My question is everywhere I read even with the stock 455 it is recommended a 12 bolt rear. I dont know what this motor dyno'd but got a good price on the car and all the sheet metal was done which helps me as I am not the best welder. 

Could I upgrade to a 12 bolt in the future if I am not doing burnouts or dropping it etc. Also is this this just going to waste fuel? Is a 850 double pumper truely needed? 

TWE


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you drive reasonably, it'll be ok. If you hammer it and get wheel hop, it won't last forever. If you like the gear ratio, run it. No need to replace it if it's working fine. Holley carbs work well, but waste fuel over the stock Quadrajet. Also, a stock intake is superior to the Torker for both power and drivability. Your choice.


----------

